# Son saturé



## kaboum (23 Novembre 2013)

Holà.J'ai un big souci avec mon ipad mini, le son est saturé sur les HP et sur le casque avec n'importe quelle application diffusant du son...
J'ai fait une restauration complète et rien n'y fait.


Qqun a un avis avant que je le ramène en garantie?


Merci!


----------

